# script pour accélérer Time Machine / commande su



## devy (25 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

sur mon MacBook Pro j'utilise Time Machine sur un disque externe de manière occasionnelle. ( le disque externe n'étant pas en permanence connecté ).
Pour accélérer ces sauvegardes que je lance donc manuellement j'utilise la commande "*sudo* sysctl debug.lowpri_throttle_enabled=0"
Hors celle ci n'est accessible que via le compte administrateur donc je dois d'abord faire "su nomdeladministrateur" et entrer le mot de passe.

J'aurais aimé faire un script pour faciliter ces manipulations mais je crois qu'il n'est pas possible de mettre en argument des commandes "sudo" et "su" un mot de passe pour éviter d'avoir à le taper. 

Y a t'il une solution pour faire ce que je souhaite ? l'idée de départ étant d'avoir un raccourci cliquable sur le bureau.
Je précise, mais vous l'avez deviné que je suis débutant dans ce domaine.

Merci.


----------



## zeltron54 (25 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Un applescript peut très bien contenir le mot de passe, mais niveau sécurité c'est pas le top...
le script pour lancer ta commande est : 

il faut bien sur que tu remplaces mot_de_passe pour le tien (administrateur)
Ensuite tu enregistres ce script comme application. un simple double clic suffira à le lancer.


```
do shell script "echo " & "mot_de_passe" & " | sudo sysctl debug.lowpri_throttle_enabled=0"
```


----------



## MrTom (25 Novembre 2020)

Hello,

Tu peux également refaire une TM en formant ton disque en APFS : https://www.macg.co/macos/2020/11/m...machine-en-apfs-sont-bien-plus-rapides-117761


----------



## devy (25 Novembre 2020)

Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses .

J'étais passé à côté de la subtilité du formatage en APFS et je vais essayer. 

Cependant pour ma culture personnel je vais aussi voir ce que je peux obtenir avec les conseils de zeltron54.


----------

